# Heat mat problem



## Millie (Mar 7, 2009)

My leopard Gecko lives in a 60L RUB. In his RUB i have 2 heat mats. One of them is under the substrate (kitchen roll) and covers about 1/3 of the base of the RUB. The other is on the back wall. Both of them are attached to seperate stats so there is no risk of burns to my gecko. The problem i am having is depsite the 2 heat mats i still dont seem to b able to get the RUB to the right temperature. 

The heat mat under the kitchen roll heats the floor to 29 and then clicks off because the stat probe is against the floor. This means that about 1/3 of the floor is 29 degrees and then goes down to about 26/27 at the cool end which i think is right? Apart from the floor tho the air in the RUB doesnt seem to heat above 27 degrees and is dropping to about 25/26 at night which i think is to cold. This is despite the heat mat on the back wall which is set to 30 degrees and is remaining on the whole time at the moment because it isnt reaching temperature.

Any advice anyone? surely 2 heat mats is enough in one RUB?
Thanks
Millie


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I presume your talking centigrade!

The ambient temperature(air temp) in all of my leopard gecko cages is 22-26 in the day, and 18-22 at night.

The temp on top of the heatmat is 32-34.

Leopard geckos are nocturnal and are used to a temperature drop at night. Many people feel this is good for them.

I know quite a few people who keep leos at room temperature and they do fine. I personally prefer to give them a good temperature gradient, because then they can regulate their own body temp.


----------



## Millie (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes sorry i mean centigrade.

So from you have said then my RUB is an ok temperature? If i turn the heat mat up slightly so its more like 32 than 29 and the air temperature is ok to be cooler than this? Is my air temperature to hot then if urs are at 22 degrees?

Thanks for your help
Millie


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I think 27 is the max for the daytime airtemp even in summer(it would probably be better a bit cooler).

I have my mat set at 32 but it reads 34 sometimes if you take a surface temp, and I wouldn't go any warmer than that as 34 is starting to get a bit warm.

People have different opinions as to what constitutes best temperatures and what is the best way to keep leos!

I do think your night time temp is too hot though.

In the wild, they have warm days and cool nights, so the geckos are used to a temperature drop. I like to keep the air cooler and the mat warmish(32 is what many would consider maximum temp for a leo) so the geckos can choose for themselves. If your air temp is constantly 26-27 degrees, then you are not providing a massive heat gradient for your leos as you said your mat reads 29 which is hardly different! 

Personally, I'd try turning off the wall mat and upping the thermostat on your floor mat. This will hopefully cool the air temp and increase the basking temp!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Millie (Mar 7, 2009)

Great, thank u so much for your help! You have really put my mind at rest. I'll do as u have suggested and hopefully i wil have a much happier gecko. 
Thanks again
Millie


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hiya Millie,

I wouldn't bother with 2 mat's, I'd just go with one underneath (for heating the leo's bellies for digestion). 
As far as air temps go, it shouldn't be an issue, you're more concerned about the ground temp as that is where the leo sits. I only monitor temps consistently at the warm end and aim for about 31/32C as an ideal. Temps can vary araound 28 to 34 but this I find acceptable.

Wouldn't worry about your 'cool' end temps as the leo will just sit where it's comfortable, too cold and he/she'll move ! :2thumb:

Just make sure you have a hide at each end and a moist one in between, they'll be fine....


----------



## george0 (Feb 23, 2009)

my lizard never liked his matt at all.. was strange . but ive heard some dont like under neath heat source

anyone else?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

george0 said:


> my lizard never liked his matt at all.. was strange . but ive heard some dont like under neath heat source
> 
> anyone else?


I'm afraid I've never heard that, and as leos are nocturnal, the only way they ever get heat in the wild, is from underneath.


----------



## george0 (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah true .. hes a one off i guess.


----------

